# Zwei Probleme mit Photomerge



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ich hab jetzt zum ersten Mal versucht ein Panorama mit Photomerge zu erstellen. Leider bekomme ich die Einzelnen Fotosnicht automatisch angepasst und es werden keine Übergänge mit Masken erstellt.
Wie kann ich das einstellen?

Gruß


----------



## smileyml (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
du hast ja leider vergessen uns zu sagen ob du CS3 oder CS4 oder ... nutzt.
Unter CS3 muss man den unteren Punkt "interaktiv" wählen und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht kann man dann die Bilder im Prozeß noch einmal selbst repositionieren und verschiedene andere Sachen einstellen - ich glaube auch das man dann Masken erhält.

Bei CS4 kommen meines Erachtens immer Masken raus und man kann bei der Bildangabe "lediglich" die Art und Weise steuern.

Ich selbst nutze auch gern AutoPano für solche Zwecke. Je nach den Ausgangsbildern, liefert es mitunter besser Ergebnisse.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. Juni 2009)

Äh CS3  .
ja ich bekomm eben keine Masken und die Belichtung der Bilder ist nicht auf einander abgestimmt.
Irgendwas mach ich falsch.

Gruß


----------



## Ex1tus (3. Juni 2009)

Hast du schon alle 5 Layoutfunktionen durchprobiert?


----------

